# shippment lag...??



## sitton76 (Dec 3, 2010)

i ordered a R4 at shop temp on nov 10th, it said it was shipped two days later.
i understand that even though its shipped, it may not be out of hong kong yet,
so is their anyway for me to check when my package is exited hong kong yet?
BTW i used the free shipping option.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 3, 2010)

November 10th? It should come to you quite soon, then. It might be in a plane, or something.


----------



## trigao (Dec 3, 2010)

i ordered in 28 october, shipped in 2 november..... and not come yet =/


----------



## sitton76 (Dec 3, 2010)

Knyaz Vladimir said:
			
		

> November 10th? It should come to you quite soon, then. It might be in a plane, or something.


im not asking when, im asking if their is a way to see if its been shipped out of hong kong yet.
EDIT: also, will iot come in the mail box or will it be put on my doorstep?


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 3, 2010)

sitton76 said:
			
		

> Knyaz Vladimir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no answer to either of those questions, sorry. I haven't bought anything yet.


----------



## stalphonzo (Dec 4, 2010)

sitton76 said:
			
		

> Knyaz Vladimir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you picked Registered Mail then you can log in to ShopTemp and get the tracking number.  Use the tracking number on the provided site links.

To help people time it:  I placed an order on Oct. 31 that Posted on Nov 4.  From Nov 4-25 speedpost said "Foreign Acceptance".  On Nov 26 it was updated as "Left Hong Kong for destination" and arrived this Wednesday (12/1).

They say on the site that it can take 2-5 weeks for delivery unless you pay for Express shipping so it's still within the window ShopTemp provided.


----------



## mstanka (Dec 4, 2010)

sitton76 said:
			
		

> Knyaz Vladimir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I see that you are in the US.

I just got mine on the 2nd and mine shipped on Nov 2nd, so it took a month.

The way that I tracked it was via the USPS.com website.  Just use the tracking number that they provided.  It will show up on the USPS site once it leaves Hong Kong and then arrives in the US and then to you.

Hope that this helps.

Michael.


----------



## sitton76 (Dec 4, 2010)

i used the free shipping, in thje confermation email their was no tracking number, im asking if their is anyway to see if the comapny has shipped anything to the US latly that whay i can guess the time it will come in.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 4, 2010)

Looking at the title, I though you meant shipment from CoD4, lol.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 4, 2010)

sitton76 said:
			
		

> i used the free shipping, in thje confermation email their was no tracking number, im asking if their is anyway to see if the comapny has shipped anything to the US latly that whay i can guess the time it will come in.


There's no way to track the package if you picked the free shipping, you need to have picked registered for that.

i ordered mine on the 14th, got posting on the 17th and has been at the Shenzhen transit office since the 18th.


----------

